# Nikon D2x



## Macrom91 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi!
I have thinked to buy that Nikon and i have to ask, is it right choice? I have Nikon D5100, but i have read that Nikon D2x is more quicker and have more target points. I have seen, that some shops sell it price 300-450 &#8364;. I want little more "professional" touch, but budjet is small. I have students budjet and i have to buy few lenses also. Any ideas? Is that right choice for that category? Nikon D2x is old, i remember that it was released 2004, but i am not sure.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 5, 2014)

I've owned the D2x since May of 2005. In 2005 and 2006, I used it to shoot many sports assignments. The D2x does have "some" advantages over a D5100, and one of them is the VERY strong AF system. It uses a wide-area AF system, and it is the camera that can "focus anywhere"...the system is sophisticated! It uses a 4-mode AF selection system switch on the back, as well as some other parameters.

The AF system uses 9 cross-type sensors, and 11 total sensors which blanket the entire screen area; the D2x focuses faster than the D3x, and is actually a very good imager at Base ISO. For action/sports, the D2x's focusing system is AMAZING. The battery is exceptionally strong, and will shoot 3,000 frames on one charge; the battery life is,again, exceptional. It has a very sophisticated battery charge level, AND battery-life, and battery- status monitoring system.

The D2x was, at one time, the very best camera Nikon could make, and it does handle and shoot VERY rapidly. The sensor is not that good at higher ISO values or in poor light, but the camera parts are very good. It DOES shoot very well, and is very easy to shoot.


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Jan 5, 2014)

Op , if it were me I would take a serious look at a D300 considering what they are currently selling for. It is my understanding they are almost a D3 with a APS C sensor.  Now days they are going for around $400 to $500.  Derrel is right in everything he says, the only reason I would shy away from the D2X right now is the same reason I would not buy a D200 , the signal to noise at high ISO of the camera is not all that great.  I wanted a D2Xs , the D300 is just a better overall buy imo.  Of course my next step from a D200 will be a D300 or D300s depending on what I can afford.


----------



## Macrom91 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok, intresting ideas! Somehow i am intrested nikon D2x becouse it sounds good to my budjet. Also D300 would be good choice. I have to check the prices and info about both cameras. My idea was to photograph nature and sport, and that way the Nikon D2x would be nice. That focus part what Derrel mention is good to know, becouse in nature and sport good and fast focus is important. Thanks!


----------



## sifelaver (Jan 5, 2014)

I've used both and I prefer the D300... also check this out: http://snapsort.com/compare/Nikon_D2X-vs-Nikon_D300


----------



## xj0hnx (Jan 5, 2014)

My father has a couple D2X's, and as mentioned, it is still a fast camera, and for as little as $375, hell of a deal.


----------



## xj0hnx (Jan 6, 2014)

JamesTucker said:


> Nikon D2X is for full time expert photographers who need a solid, sensitive camera to beat on all day and night. You pay a severe premium in price and weight if all you want are more mega pixels than a D70. Individually I prefer the D200 because it does almost the same thing and weighs a lot less.



Unless you're rocking the battery grip  But yea the D200, which I've got sitting here is a nice one too, and they can be had for under $200, of course the D2X can be had for $350-$550.


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Jan 6, 2014)

xj0hnx said:


> JamesTucker said:
> 
> 
> > Nikon D2X is for full time expert photographers who need a solid, sensitive camera to beat on all day and night. You pay a severe premium in price and weight if all you want are more mega pixels than a D70. Individually I prefer the D200 because it does almost the same thing and weighs a lot less.
> ...




I agree with this, I am not unhappy with either of my D200 cameras.  Both have given me yeoman's service ( I have one that is an IR conversion).


----------

